# Επισκευή Συσκευών Εικόνας > Παιχνιδομηχανή > [Sony PS3] PS3 controllers

## paulos

γνήσια είναι τα τηλεχειριστήρια αλλά τα 2 από τα 4, σταματούν να λειτουργουν σε ανυποπτους χρονους ενω συνδεονται και παιζουν κανονικα μεχρι καποια τυχαια ώρα και πρεπει να τα ξανά συγχρονίσω με την κονσόλα, ενώ το 3ο δεν συνδέεται ασύρματα καθόλου.. σαν υλικό, δεν υπάρχει πρόβλημα, δεν ειναι χτυπημένα-ταλαιπωρημένα, φορτισμένα 100%, υπάρχει περίπτωση να είναι πρόβλημα του λογισμικού του τηλεχιρηστηρίου αφού η κονσόλα παιζει τουλάχιστον με ένα κανονικά..υπάρχει τροπος να ξαναφορτώσω πρόγραμμα στο τηλεχειριστήριο;; ασχετα με το reset που έχει.. κλασικό πρόβλημα είναι αλλά δεν μπορώ να βρώ λυση..:\ ευχαριστώ  :Smile:

----------


## kalnik3

> γνήσια είναι τα τηλεχειριστήρια αλλά τα 2 από τα 4, σταματούν να λειτουργουν σε ανυποπτους χρονους ενω συνδεονται και παιζουν κανονικα μεχρι καποια τυχαια ώρα και πρεπει να τα ξανά συγχρονίσω με την κονσόλα, ενώ το 3ο δεν συνδέεται ασύρματα καθόλου.. σαν υλικό, δεν υπάρχει πρόβλημα, δεν ειναι χτυπημένα-ταλαιπωρημένα, φορτισμένα 100%, υπάρχει περίπτωση να είναι πρόβλημα του λογισμικού του τηλεχιρηστηρίου αφού η κονσόλα παιζει τουλάχιστον με ένα κανονικά..υπάρχει τροπος να ξαναφορτώσω πρόγραμμα στο τηλεχειριστήριο;; ασχετα με το reset που έχει.. κλασικό πρόβλημα είναι αλλά δεν μπορώ να βρώ λυση..:\ ευχαριστώ


να υποθεσω οτι το κουμπι PS δε δουλευει
δοκιμασε να το καθαρισεις απο μεσα
βασικα καθαρισε ολο το flex κυκλωμα του
υπαρχουν πολλα βιντεακια στο youtube για το πως θα το κανεις

----------


## paulos

τα έχω καθαρίσει όλα, για αυτό υποθέτω προβλημα λογισμικου..

----------


## kalnik3

> τα έχω καθαρίσει όλα, για αυτό υποθέτω προβλημα λογισμικου..


οκ τοτε
το PS κουμπι δουλευει;

----------


## paulos

το κουμπι δουλευει οσο τουλαχιστον το παταω με ξεβιδωμενο controller, αλλά σε αυτά που αποσυνδέονται πως θα μπορουσε να φταιει αυτο;

----------

